# Just some insight, please - Orb Super 8 vs. Mirage Omni 8



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

I was wanting some opinions on comparing these two subs. I have both and am trying to decide which to keep with my orb speakers. I have a 5.1 set up, driven by an Onkyo Receiver from their now retired HT-SR800 (http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=...ss=Systems&p=i).

It seems obvious that since I have the Orb speakers, I should pair it with the Super 8 sub, but I was finding that very rarely would the Super 8 kick on when set to "auto". I usually had to turn it on manually, especially when watching TV programs in HD and with music. I didn't have as many issues with DVDs. I have not had as much of an issue with the Mirage.

I may be displaying my ignorance here, but is my receiver lacking the power to kick the sub on or is it the source material that doesn't contain much for base or since it is a higher end sub is it just more precise in selecting when to turn on?

Maybe someone can suggest some tests to help me decide which way to go with my set-up?

Any insight someone can provide would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Some subs definitely take a bit of level before they kick in. Just to be clear, you are running your fronts as "small" correct?


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for the insight. I do have the fronts set to small, despite my Onkyo's Audyessy set up insisting on setting them to large. What I did was put the Super 8 back in the system and just manually turn it on and off. Kind of a pain, but sure like the performance better. I am guessing when listening to TV broadcasts (even in HD) there just isn't much current (?) being sent to the sub and therefore it doesn't kick on. That is the only thing I can think, but then I would still consider myself a novice in this arena.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I've had several subs and some like to kick in, and other don't. Don't know why, but that tends to be the case. For power savings (I'm a complete miser), I tend to switch mine on/off by hand until I can afford/justify a sequenced power bank.


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks again! It is nice to be reassured that I am not doing anything wrong or need to replace my sub or receiver.


----------

